# cycling shoes on PATH subway?



## zosima (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to take a bike trip this weekend starting at Hoboken Terminal and taking the PATH into the city, then going up to the GW on the NY side of the Hudson and back down to Hoboken Jersey side. I am new to the area and have ridden the PATH a couple times, but for a ride like this I would like to wear my bicycle shoes. Since the stations are handicap accessible, I think I could tote my bike around okay on shoes, but I was wondering if anyone had a different experience or opinions... walking in cycling shoes can be pretty annoying. Thanks!


----------



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

Get one of them cleat covers aka coffee shop covers. They are made out of durable high-traction molded polymer. It keeps the dirt off of your cleats when you're off the bike and gives you traction when walking on uncarpeted surfaces.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the PATH only allows 2 bike max per car. Other than that... road shoes and cleats (even with cleat covers) is still awkward. YOu have to take your time with the stairs.

Mountain bike shoes and cleats... much easier


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I did not bike when I lived in Hoboken but have you considered the ferry?


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

I live in jersey city and take the PATH everyday. And also take my bike into the city quite often. To answer your question, I do not see any real issues with wearing cycling shoes while walking around... 

Only thing you should consider is... if you plan on bringing your bike onto the Path during the weekday, make sure its NOT during rush hour, unless its one of those fold-able bikes... Some stops do not have PAPD, so you will be able to sneak onto the train.. But dont be that guy with a bike during rush hour.. knocking into everybody... The train is crowded enough.

But if there are cops, you'll have to be on the train before 4pm on the weekdays. 
As for 2 bikes per car... Cops and conductors dont really care how many are in there. 

I had 6 of my friends on there with bikes at the same time.. Probably wasnt the smartest thing to do... Only thing they ask from you is to be courteous to the other passengers. IE: make sure youre not using the first car of the train. They prefer you to be in the last car.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

No problems with shoes. Just hold onto the handrail. If you want to avoid the stairs WTC has elevators but you have to take 2 short ones to make it to street level. Don't go in the 1st car because conductor will make you move and train may get packed by then. Also avoid last car on weekends. Trains run backwards sometimes due to maintenance and last car becomes 1st. Rush hour use the NYwaterway ferries if you need to bring the bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

eugenetsang said:


> As for 2 bikes per car... Cops and conductors dont really care how many are in there.
> .


Many of them do, as during a late night ride with a group of friends (after the pedestrian walkway on the GW Bridge was shutdown), the conductor actually enforced the rule.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

I've taken my roadbike many times on the PATH train. Most of the time I was wearing my Nike MTB shoes. But there was a time that I was using SIDI roadshoes w/ SPD cleats sticking out; no problems. What kind of pedals and shoes are you using?

TRA1N 1N VA1N - YouTube


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't wear your shoes on the subway, especially at the stairs. I have fallen twice and now have a nice scar on my forearm. The shoes are slippery on all the subway tile. Wear an old pair of socks that your going to throw out to walk around until you get to the ride. Then stuff them under seat for return trip and toss them when you get home.
my2cents


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

zosima said:


> I want to take a bike trip this weekend starting at Hoboken Terminal and taking the PATH into the city, then going up to the GW on the NY side of the Hudson and back down to Hoboken Jersey side. I am new to the area and have ridden the PATH a couple times, but for a ride like this I would like to wear my bicycle shoes. Since the stations are handicap accessible, I think I could tote my bike around okay on shoes, but I was wondering if anyone had a different experience or opinions... walking in cycling shoes can be pretty annoying. Thanks!


I think someone already mentioned this, but cleat covers should do the trick. I use Speedplay pedals, so I consider them an absolute must off the bike, and the one time I rode the PATH with my bike, I didn't have any issues getting up/down the stairs...


----------

